# keeping cattle in a windy area in the cold months



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I am in the mountains of western Maine where we get more than our share of snow. We also get freezing rain and temps down to - 20 F with an occasional -40 F morning. The part of my farm where I overwinter cattle is on a really windy west slope.

I just had an engineer come to the farm from NRCS. She grew up on a farm and still has cattle. She suggested that I put in a manure storage area with 6 foot sides that is rectangular shaped and just extend the slab out longer for an area for the cattle with the windy side having a 2 or 4 foot high wall. She said if there is a problem with snow then just put a snow fence up to drop the snow before it hits the wall. She said the wall will keep the wind off the cattle and thats all they need.

That's it, she said that will shelter them enough.

Anybody have any thoughts about this?


----------



## Farmall706 (Sep 4, 2011)

I know that the climates between here in Kansas and where you are are completely different, but I have always been taught that livestock only need shelter from the wind. As in, don't put a roof over their heads. When the weather gets extreme and you have a roof over them they get hot, or atleast very warm, then they go outside, thats when they get sick and start to die. I would say she is correct.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I would wonder about the 2' - 4' wall on the windy side. Sounds a little short. We have similar temps here in NW IA, and our avg wind is 14mph (no trees) and it's not unusual to have winds 45mph winds. I use round bales stacked up as a wind block wall around the cattle's winter paddock. The snow does pile on the bales and makes drifts that stretch into their winter paddock, but like Farmall and NRCS said, its about blocking the wind.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd have to agree as well. Heard health problems went down when I ran a fence several hundred yards into the woods. The cows can get out of the wind in the woods and only go in the barn for a drink.


----------



## Ridgelane (Oct 15, 2011)

Here in Alberta, we get nasty winds at times. Our temperatures drop into the 30 and 40 below range with the average being around 20 below. I have bush or a slab fence to cut the wind. Anything that can cut the wind is a definite necessity.

Cattle can handle snow on their backs but the wind will do them in. I've used stacked bales, wind board fences, but bush seems to be what they prefer if you have it. Give them protection from prevailing winds but also from the opposite direction as well. Our winds do 180 degree turns and shelter is required from both sides.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I will echo the previous posts here I have evergreen trees and a three sided barn open on south with addon open to east and the girls tend to use the trees mostly. But I like having a roof around if they should want it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

2 to 4ft high walls???

You must have short cattle in Maine.

Or did she mean 2-4' on top of 6' cement wall?Thats common here,6' cement wall with 4' tin above that.

Most common here is to make a corn stalk bale wall stacked 2 high around windy side of feedlot.Use them up during the winter as bedding.Not only important to keep wind off them but to give them dry place to lay.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Most common here is to make a corn stalk bale wall stacked 2 high around windy side of feedlot.Use them up during the winter as bedding.Not only important to keep wind off them but to give them dry place to lay.


Most definitely, I use whatever mulch hay, bean stubble bales, or corn stover bales in the winter just for that. Take the bales out in the woods, pull the net and let em eat what they will then they can lay on the rest. A dry place to lay is important and it also helps a lot if they don't have to lay on the frozen ground either.


----------

